# Reputable Standard Poodle breeders in Northeast Pennsylvania



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

Here she is.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a beauty. I'm so sorry 

Here's a good place to start your search:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

Ironically I went in for a hip replacement and somehow got Covid. Twenty one days in intensive care. Abby stayed home with my wife and three days after I got home had an attack. She was 13 1/2 and had Cushings, Diabetes, Cataracts and Lyme. Up to when I went into the hospital she was walking in the park with us every day. So sad.
jack


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw Jack.... That is just devastating. Cushing's is no fun. My last little girl had it. Losing her knocked me right off my orbit for a full year, but somehow the anniversary of her death provided some closure. Grief is a mysterious, personal thing, so go easy on yourself.

I hope you've had a full recovery from covid.


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

JackJuka said:


> Ironically I went in for a hip replacement and somehow got Covid. Twenty one days in intensive care. Abby stayed home with my wife and three days after I got home had an attack. She was 13 1/2 and had Cushings, Diabetes, Cataracts and Lyme. Up to when I went into the hospital she was walking in the park with us every day. So sad.
> jack





PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw Jack.... That is just devastating. Cushing's is no fun. My last little girl had it. Losing her knocked me right off my orbit for a full year, but somehow the anniversary of her death provided some closure. Grief is a mysterious, personal thing, so go easy on yourself.
> 
> I hope you've had a full recovery from covid.


I swam across the lake we live at When we got back to Pennsylvania so I guess I’m ok. My wife was worried I had lung damage as I had Bi Lateral Pneumonia also. 
this all took place in Florida where we have a home. Abby loved riding through the wildlife refuges barking at pigs.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Paradise for a poodle!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not in PA, but if you are willing to go a bit further afield my boy's breeder is having a fall litter and another member here is actually on her puppy list. They are Delana and Mark Severs (Madela Poodles) in Connecticut (near New Haven). Javelin as a puppy is my signature picture.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would check in with Terry Farley, in Pittsburgh if I wanted a Keystone State Poodle


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## JackJuka (Sep 17, 2020)

My son’s buddy has a Labrador that was a pseudo playmate for Abby since they live across the street from us. Being they both work we take him down this mountain I own so he can walk on my road. Poor guy is 14 and today I noticed he has to be lifted into the car like Abby. Kind of a sad sack dog but I feel bad for him. My wife is always sweeping he sheds so much. I tell him Abby said to take him.


----------

